# XEN support as a loadable module



## mccarthybri (Sep 18, 2018)

Not exactly sure where to post this question.

We have a product that is implemented as a set of kmods on FreeBSD. We run a single kernel configuration everywhere. Some of
our code runs as paravirtualized drivers when we run on XEN. We don't want the XEN code loaded when running on raw hardware.

In FreeBSD 10, we were running a modified version of the FreeBSD 9 xenhvm kmod to do this. Moving to FreeBSD 11 is proving challenging. I've created a module with most of the xenhvm conditional files, but run into problems loading.

Looking for suggestions on how to proceed with this. When I try to build with all of the conditionalized code, I run into massive sets
of errors involving pmap.h and xen-locore.s

We don't need to include the code for hosting Xen VMs, only for being a guest and running pv passthru drivers.


----------



## tingo (Sep 25, 2018)

Have you tried the xen FreeBSD mailing list (freebsd-xen)?


----------

